# My Halloween Haunt 2006 Pics



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, I finally got around to putting up some pics and short video's of my 2006 Haunt. I was kinda disappointed that the audio is not synced up to my skeleton.
Halloween 2006 pictures by malibooman - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid84.photobucket.com/albums/k4/malibooman/Halloween%202006/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@k4/malibooman/Halloween%202006/MVI_0179


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The audio seems to sync with the video just fine for me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good pics malibooman. You skelly sync seems fine to me as well.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The sync thing worked for me as well. 

I like the props. I put the head of the butler as his serving tray also. Where did you get junior butler? He is hilarious. 

One more comment. I'm sure you forgot that your HAUNTforum t shirt was dirty when it was time to take these pics. 



hee hee hee.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

slimy said:


> The sync thing worked for me as well.
> 
> I like the props. I put the head of the butler as his serving tray also. Where did you get junior butler? He is hilarious.
> 
> ...


The sync problem my have just been my laptop. The junior butler I got at HomeDepot for 25 dollars and they went fast. Could'nt believe the prices they wanted on ebay. Also, crap, I forgot about the t-shirt. Never even thought about that.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good to me... lotsa' stuff.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks and sounds great to me, love the witch got 2 do 1


----------

